# I'm lovin' the attitude of the forum family!



## GaitedHorses (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello, before I write anything, I must say...from what I have read, I am absolutely lovin' the attitude of the forum famil and everyone!

Anyway... I am Brittany (Britt). I'm 16 (gonna be 17 in March). I am a forum fanatic! I love them, I love getting to know other people and sharing horsey experiences! I'm on a few other forums as well, so some of yall may know me from other forums. I live in Alabama.

We have 5 horses out here. I own two of them, but take care of all of them and am training one of them, so everyone in the family has turned over the horses to me, so they are mine.

I've been riding all my life, but have only owned a horse for 6/7 years, and have only been riding like I do know for 6/7 years. 

My girl's a bay Tennessee Walker (grade), but I love her no matter if she's grade or no. She's 13 years old and stands 15.1 hh. I got her for free 6/7 years ago, greenbroke and dangerous. She hated men... before she became mine, she went from my uncle to my cousin to my cousins sister and back to my cousin. Everyone was scared of her because she reared up and went over backwards with my uncle and cousins more than once, chased my other cousin out of the pasture (meaning to do harm), and wouldn't let us near the other horses for the longest. She's so much better now...I did pretty much all of her training myself. Her name's Gypsie.

My other horse (that actually belongs to me) is Gypsie's yearling colt (well, technically he's a gelding), Dakota, (also grade). He should mature around 15 hh. He's bay, and a full Tennessee Walker, like his momma, and is the mellow-ist yearling I've ever met. He loves kids and will let my cousins hang all over him, run around him and between his legs screaming and holding big plastic bags and everything. He's just so calm, just like his daddy.

Then there is Mo, the bay Arabian gelding. He's 20 years old and stands at 14.3 hh. He is a doll, loves little kids...but has a few quirks. We have to ride him with a hackamore, because he has cancer and it's inside his mouth. He has always been in bad health, but you can tell he's geting old now, because he's getting a lot more gray hair and is getting a sway back. He loves to run though. He's currently on pasture rest because he ran away with a friend and refused to stop and bruised his frog.

Next comes Buttercup. She's a red and white painted Racking horse, also grade. She is 19 years old and 15.1 hh (though she looks bigger because she's stocky). She's really herd sour, but we are working on that. She also likes little kids a lot, and doesn't seem to like Dakota too much. ^^. She likes women over men and loves my best friend (her usual rider). She doesn't really have a 'get-up and go', but when she has to, she plays 'rescue horse' (when the other horses are running away with people, which has happened a few times).

And lastly, Patch, my cousins horse that I'm training. She is a black and white painted Racking Horse, grade like the rest of them. She don't Rack though... She is 5 years old and 14.2 hh. She has definately came a long way... my idiotic cousins tried to breed her when she was 2 and she aborted the foal about halfway through the pregnancy and got really sick and could hardly walk, then when she got better, they moved her to another pasture when the people abused and neglected her. It got to where they couldn't even get in the fence with her while holding a blanket or she'd charge at you and attempt to attack you... After they moved her back here, I started working with her (unknown to them) and now I'm pretty much the only person that can ride her. She's come a long way from not letting you get near her while holding a saddle blanket, or any type of tack, to letting me saddle her up while she's free in the pasture. We've still got a long way to go though, and she will never be safe for a kid rider or a timid rider...


----------

